# Confused about LP-E6 vs LP-E6N



## Mitch.Conner (Feb 8, 2015)

I have a 5D3. Somebody told me that the new LP-E6N is compatible with both my camera, and the charger that came with my 5D3.

I'm reading online the same.

Can anybody confirm whether they've tried using this new battery with the 5D3 and the charger that came with it? I have a second charger too, but it's the same model as the one that came with my 5D3.

Does it also work with the car charger?


----------



## dragonstone (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes, it works fine, at least for 5DII. I have 5DII and 7DII, and I have used both batteries in both cameras and charged them using both chargers without problems. 3rd party batteries from ebay also work.


----------



## Khalai (Feb 8, 2015)

AFAIK the only difference is mAh capacity... Also feels quite heavier in hand (at least to me)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 8, 2015)

Canon updated the internal chemistry or the internal construction of the cells to comply with new Japanese Safety Regulations. This should make no difference as to chargers or uses. The new version has a very small increase in capacity, but it really is not a factor.


----------



## Muttonhead (Feb 8, 2015)

I have the 5D3 and 7D2. As the others have stated the batteries are compatible, essentially the same. The only batteries I've had issues with are Wasabi, at least some older versions after the firmware upgrades.


----------



## CaiLeDao (Feb 8, 2015)

The answers are correct from the camera perspective they are the same, the N just last longer. On chargers it more complicated you need a new charger to charge the LP E6N, which will also charge the older batteries. I have a 7D mark II, which works fine with all the batteries. Its simply about how frequently you need change batteries

I found that my non canon LP-E6 batteries became damaged and unchargeable after switching charger. Both worked fine up until the moment the EP-6N charger broke them. They are dot photo. I imagine its the higher charging rate from the charger and brand as opposed to higher spec originals, but had to replace them with genuine canon LP-E6N's replacements as the after market hasn't caught up yet.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Feb 8, 2015)

CaiLeDao said:


> The answers are correct from the camera perspective they are the same, the N just last longer. *On chargers it more complicated you need a new charger to charge the LP E6N, which will also charge the older batteries.* I have a 7D mark II, which works fine with all the batteries. Its simply about how frequently you need change batteries
> 
> I found that my non canon LP-E6 batteries became damaged and unchargeable after switching charger. Both worked fine up until the moment the EP-6N charger broke them. They are dot photo. I imagine its the higher charging rate from the charger and brand as opposed to higher spec originals, but had to replace them with genuine canon LP-E6N's replacements as the after market hasn't caught up yet.



This is basically where my confusion is. I've seen people say both that you do and don't need a new charger for the new battery.

Canon says, "Can be charged with the LC-E6 or LC-E6E battery chargers." (Source: http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/batteries-and-chargers/eos-batteries-chargers-grips/battery-pack-lp-e6n)

What's the difference between the LC-E6 and the LC-E6E? I'm not seeing it listed on the USA Canon site for some reason.

Thanks to all so far for the help.


----------



## 2n10 (Feb 9, 2015)

Mitch.Conner said:


> CaiLeDao said:
> 
> 
> > The answers are correct from the camera perspective they are the same, the N just last longer. *On chargers it more complicated you need a new charger to charge the LP E6N, which will also charge the older batteries.* I have a 7D mark II, which works fine with all the batteries. Its simply about how frequently you need change batteries
> ...



One of the chargers has a cord on it the other plugs straight into the wall. Not sure which is which though.


----------



## Arty (Feb 9, 2015)

Canon knows more about Canon than I do.


----------



## kennephoto (Feb 9, 2015)

I have no clue about the batteries just don't break Ben Affleck's heart, yennifer Lopez wouldn't do that. ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 9, 2015)

2n10 said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > What's the difference between the LC-E6 and the LC-E6E? I'm not seeing it listed on the USA Canon site for some reason.
> ...




The LC-E6E uses different cords to work with the various outlets in Europe, Australia, etc. The E may stand for Europe? I prefer the corded chargers myself.

http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-canon-lc-e6e-battery-charger/p1028672


----------



## Coz (Feb 9, 2015)

I have the "old" charger that came with my 7D and the new one with the 7DMkII. They both charge the LP-E6 and the LP-E6N with no difference in time. The chargers appear to be identical in spec and model number with the serial number being the only difference. I also have an Opteka battery and several SterlingTek batteries that have no problems being charged in either of the chargers. I have not yet encountered any problems with the new charger damaging any of my batteries.


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Feb 9, 2015)

CaiLeDao said:


> The answers are correct from the camera perspective they are the same, the N just last longer. On chargers it more complicated you need a new charger to charge the LP E6N, which will also charge the older batteries.



This is not true. There is no "new " charger, the same model is supplied with the 7D Mark II as with its predecessors which used the LP-E6 battery.


----------



## mrzero (Feb 9, 2015)

CaiLeDao said:


> The answers are correct from the camera perspective they are the same, the N just last longer. On chargers it more complicated you need a new charger to charge the LP E6N, which will also charge the older batteries. I have a 7D mark II, which works fine with all the batteries. Its simply about how frequently you need change batteries
> 
> I found that my non canon LP-E6 batteries became damaged and unchargeable after switching charger. Both worked fine up until the moment the EP-6N charger broke them. *They are dot photo.* I imagine its the higher charging rate from the charger and brand as opposed to higher spec originals, but had to replace them with genuine canon LP-E6N's replacements as the after market hasn't caught up yet.



I presume you mean the damaged batteries are this brand: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dot-Foto-Replacement-Rechargeable-Camera-Battery/dp/B007QTESOM


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Feb 11, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > Mitch.Conner said:
> ...



Wow. I wish I knew about that earlier. I have 2 LC-E6 chargers. Sounds and looks (based on photos) like the LC-E6E is much closer to what I used to use with a Konica Minolta 5D.

I'd much rather have those. The LC-E6 is fine, but I like the flexibility adjusted afforded (it looks like) by the LC-E6E.

So it sounds like I should just buy LP-E6N batteries from now on (assuming there's no issues using them in the battery grip)..


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Feb 11, 2015)

kennephoto said:


> I have no clue about the batteries just don't break Ben Affleck's heart, yennifer Lopez wouldn't do that. ;D



Lol


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks guys.

Really the only question left is why shouldn't I just buy the new LP-E6N batteries in place of LP-E6?


----------



## hafomatic (Sep 8, 2015)

Do you guys have expirience with charging original Canan LP-E6 batteries with 3rd party chargers? Does it works for you?


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 8, 2015)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Really the only question left is why shouldn't I just buy the new LP-E6N batteries in place of LP-E6?



My thoughts too, given that the mA is only a fraction more but the price is triple..? I get great performance from the stock batteries, tbh it amazes me at times how many shots I get from a pair gripped.


----------



## candyman (Sep 8, 2015)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Really the only question left is why shouldn't I just buy the new LP-E6N batteries in place of LP-E6?




Well...I am still checking an issue
I bought 2 LP-E6N next to a couple of LP-E6. Now all are original Canon. 
I left for a trip of three weeks and couldn't take all the spare batteries so left them at home....fully charged
When I came back, both the LP-E6N had suffered a battery drain and I needed to re-charge them. The old spare LP-E6 was still fully charged. And this one is a couple of years old.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 11, 2015)

candyman said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys.
> ...



Are you calling Canon about this?


----------



## RamblerSteve (Jul 31, 2016)

I know these are old posts but just for info, regarding chargers for these batteries, I have a 6D (came with LP-E6 battery) and a 7D (came with a LP-E6N battery). Both cameras came with the exact same plug-in charger from Canon. Still haven't seen a definitive answer on the difference between the 2 batteries though.


----------



## pwp (Aug 3, 2016)

Muttonhead said:


> I have the 5D3 and 7D2. As the others have stated the batteries are compatible, essentially the same. The only batteries I've had issues with are Wasabi, at least some older versions after the firmware upgrades.


Same here... 5DIII & 7DII. Compatibility between batteries and chargers is 100% seamless provided you stay with genuine OEM. FWIW I bought a pair of Wasabis which work fine in the 5DIII but cause an odd glitch in the 7DII where it could take several seconds to "wake-up". Not nice. There was a longish thread on this subject a few months ago. Stick with OEM.

-pw


----------

